# Someone is paying the price for being NICE....



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

0310 0480 0002 3863 7951


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmmm... Not much information to go on. Most everyone on this forum is "nice". Come on, give us a hint!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmm... Not much information to go on. Most everyone on this forum is "nice". Come on, give us a hint!


+1 to that


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's why it's better to be an a-hole. LOL! You don't have to worry about you stuff blown to pieces. Can't wait to see who the helpful one was. If its from Sandeep it's gonna be good.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm pretty much the village smart-ass, so am not expected to be nice. I just like confusing (and entertaining) Shawn and a few others with poorly-linked strings of multi-syllable words...

Plus the occasional limerick, when things are slow...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Right... Those poorly linked strings are intentional huh? Sure... :wink:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sandeep...WTH...you've already blown half the cigar forum to pieces already..give it a rest my man and relax yourself from all of the bombing raids. I've got just the solution for that and you already know what I mean...know what I mean Vern? It involves islands..palm trees...lots of cigars...thongs around the pool...all you can eat...and this is just the first day.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I've got just the solution for that and you already know what I mean...know what I mean Vern? It involves islands..palm trees...lots of cigars...thongs around the pool...all you can eat...and this is just the first day.


Would it be too much to ask that you wear normal shorts Gary?


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, Sandeep's on a mission lol


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Sandeep...WTH...you've already blown half the cigar forum to pieces already..give it a rest my man and relax yourself from all of the bombing raids. I've got just the solution for that and you already know what I mean...know what I mean Vern? It involves islands..palm trees...lots of cigars...thongs around the pool...all you can eat...and this is just the first day.


I know exactly what you mean Gary, but this is very important for us and I have a couple of other brothers with me on this one. I will give out the entire story in a bit!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

djangos said:


> I know exactly what you mean Gary, but this is very important for us and I have a couple of other brothers with me on this one. I will give out the entire story in a bit!


Hmmm... :cell: "I have a couple of other brothers with me on this one" :hurt: nobody asked me to join?  :bawling:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hmmm... :cell: "I have a couple of other brothers with me on this one" :hurt: nobody asked me to join?  :bawling:


Llamas... Despite being herd animals, their communication skills sometimes lack. :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Llamas... Despite being herd animals, their communication skills sometimes lack. :wink:


Not to hijack the thread but how the heck did we get tagged with the "llama's" title?? I obviously missed something somewhere :wacko: - must have been when I was on vaca :?:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> . . .:hurt: nobody asked me to join?  :bawling:


During breeding male llamas make a distinctive orgling sound - I think that's what Shawn is doing here, so you fellows might want to stand back a bit...

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but how the heck did we get tagged with the "llama's" title?? I obviously missed something somewhere :wacko: - must have been when I was on vaca :?:


This may prove the case - llamas just aren't very perceptive animals...

:ss

_<actually, I missed it too, so thanks for asking!>_


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> During breeding male llamas make a distinctive orgling sound - I think that's what Shawn is doing here, so you fellows might want to stand back a bit...
> 
> :ss


OK - now I am actually laughing out loud - thank goodness I'm the last office at the end of the hallway!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Derek's fault: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/292726-wsbs-dogs-zk-llamas.html

Dr. Dirty was very receptive to being called a llama... So we decided to oblige.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Now that WE (yes, the squids are responsible here too) have totally jacked Sandeep's thread - I think he was about to tell us something ... _*important*_ ... not like, well, you know, what we've been talking about


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hmmm... :cell: "I have a couple of other brothers with me on this one" :hurt: nobody asked me to join?  :bawling:


You want in P.M. me Shawn and we'll get you rolling!! ZK!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey sandeep, I'll see your DC# and add one more to the pot :biggrin1:

0311 0240 0002 0847 0567 

Yes indeed, someone is paying the price for being nice!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, lucky for me I'm the llama that always spits at everyone walking past, instead of being the nice llama, so I got nothing to fear! :llama:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

David_ESM said:


> Would it be too much to ask that you wear normal shorts Gary?


*I could post a picture but then I'd probably be banned for two lifetimes. Use your imagination as to seeing a thong with tobacco stains.*



djangos said:


> I know exactly what you mean Gary, but this is very important for us and I have a couple of other brothers with me on this one. I will give out the entire story in a bit!


*As long as you're target is somebody you haven't already hammered into submission already. Some people just like to do things without a lot of fanfare and stuff...just because they want to...right my friend?*



Oldmso54 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but how the heck did we get tagged with the "llama's" title?? I obviously missed something somewhere :wacko: - must have been when I was on vaca :?:


*Shawn...it's not likely you miss out on anything as I use your posts to keep me up on things here in PUFF USA.*



Oldmso54 said:


> OK - now I am actually laughing out loud - thank goodness I'm the last office at the end of the hallway!


*When I see you hound dogs start posting I start laughing. I need to kidnap you crazy french ticklers and take you on a trip to Crazy Island.*


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

It's always the nice guys that get the crappy end of the deal! I can't wait to see who this "nice" guy is sandeep!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I could post a picture but then I'd probably be banned for two lifetimes. Use your imagination as to seeing a thong with tobacco stains.*
> 
> *As long as you're target is somebody you haven't already hammered into submission already. Some people just like to do things without a lot of fanfare and stuff...just because they want to...right my friend?*
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Gary has some "Stand Up Comedian" history in his background - you've been cracking me up lately with your posts!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok who woke up "The Silent Bomber" ???????? :attention:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Cigary said:


> *As long as you're target is somebody you haven't already hammered into submission already. Some people just like to do things without a lot of fanfare and stuff...just because they want to...right my friend?*


LOL! I usually don't post DCs but this one I think deserved a thread prior to the bombs landing! I want to make sure that everyone recognises this BOTL!

Also as Shawn said your posts are cracking me up!! LOL!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Hey sandeep, I'll see your DC# and add one more to the pot :biggrin1:
> 
> 0311 0240 0002 0847 0567
> 
> Yes indeed, someone is paying the price for being nice!


Thnak you my friend!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Will post a DC tomorrow


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Will post a DC tomorrow


Do we have a coordinated ZK hit thats not being run by Kipp?!? It there some sort of ZK overthrow going on and Kipp's going to come back to a rank demotion.....interesting


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This cannot be good at all... God luck to the target...

Dibbs on the Camachos LOL LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Do we have a coordinated ZK hit thats not being run by Kipp?!? It there some sort of ZK overthrow going on and Kipp's going to come back to a rank demotion.....interesting


It's a non formal ZK strike....more a thanks for being you strike!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah and Kipps off enjoying his vacation in full control of all ZK actions _(well in between partying and playing anyway)_


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> It's a non formal ZK strike....more a thanks for being you strike!!


Awwwwww.......sounds like ZK is getting soft. What's in these "thanks for being you" bombs, homemade cookies and brownies? Maybe a crocheted table runner. Can't wait to see this colossal dud


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Awwwwww.......sounds like ZK is getting soft. What's in these "thanks for being you" bombs, homemade cookies and brownies? Maybe a crocheted table runner. Can't wait to see this colossal dud


Are we not allowed to suger coat bombs?? Hell you know what I would be happy to receive homemade cookies and brownies...thanks Max Gas!! You can keep your grandmas crocheted tabble runner tho....don't need it!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Kinda with bull on this one. Feel free to send me brownies anytime.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I'll take a cookies and brownie bomb any day!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Awwwwww.......sounds like ZK is getting soft. What's in these "thanks for being you" bombs, homemade cookies and brownies? Maybe a crocheted table runner. Can't wait to see this colossal dud


Homemade Cookies and Brownies?!? I LOVE chocolate!! (really, really gooey brownies with icing on top, please)


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea! Someone send me that bomb!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... Dessert pass anyone?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Will post a DC tomorrow


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Hmm... Dessert pass anyone?


There is probably a forum where those happen (a chocolate chip cookie pass does sound appealing at the moment).

I was thinking the other day that somewhere online - maybe on Stitch.com or YarnLife.net - there are almost certainly a bunch of crazy old ladies swapping knitting needles through the mail ("Duck & cover, gals! It's another yarn bomb from that crazy Tennessee gal, bobbins!" "What? More from bobbins? That's 25 this week!") and posting pictures of all the "destruction" rendered by the Sisters of the Needle. All the other SOTNs oohing and ahhing over this or that thimble or a hard to find type of patterned yarn.

What! You think it's NOT happening?


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

max gas said:


> Awwwwww.......sounds like ZK is getting soft. What's in these "thanks for being you" bombs, homemade cookies and brownies? Maybe a crocheted table runner. Can't wait to see this colossal dud


Maybe it is a situation like a razor blade in a halloween candy bar, or a "hey little guy, want to see this puppy I have in my van?"

what if its not a "thanks for being you" bomb, and it turns out to be a "ha, cant believe he fell for that, as soon as that box is open there is going to be a big boooom" bomb


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

dahu said:


> what if its not a "thanks for being you" bomb, and it turns out to be a "ha, cant believe he fell for that, as soon as that box is open there is going to be a big boooom" bomb


We don't have any idea what you could possibly be implying? :attention:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> There is probably a forum where those happen (a chocolate chip cookie pass does sound appealing at the moment).
> 
> I was thinking the other day that somewhere online - maybe on Stitch.com or YarnLife.net - there are almost certainly a bunch of crazy old ladies swapping knitting needles through the mail ("Duck & cover, gals! It's another yarn bomb from that crazy Tennessee gal, bobbins!" "What? More from bobbins? That's 25 this week!") and posting pictures of all the "destruction" rendered by the Sisters of the Needle. All the other SOTNs oohing and ahhing over this or that thimble or a hard to find type of patterned yarn.
> 
> What! You think it's NOT happening?


I don't know what's scarier.... The fact that this might be happening or that you actually know about stitch.com and yarnlife.net....:loco:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I don't know what's scarier.... The fact that this might be happening or that you actually know about stitch.com and yarnlife.net....:loco:


God, I hope those are not real sites - I just made them up. 
I'm not looking... I refuse to look.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I don't know what's scarier.... The fact that this might be happening or that you actually know about stitch.com and yarnlife.net....:loco:





ProbateGeek said:


> God, I hope those are not real sites - I just made them up. I'm not looking...


Nice try - but you're busted! We all know you're rocknchair437 on both those sites!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Nice try - but you're busted! We all know you're rocknchair437 on both those sites!


Okay, Mike, you got me - I realize the gig's up.

But you should see the set of knitting looms bobbins just hit me with... :ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

What the hell is a knitting loom?

I have a logo for you to use over at those other sites though...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Derek - but I haven't a clue. I'm just pulling a titlowda, and "making shit up"!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Long day there *TERRY*?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> *psst* That isn't my name... Edit button :wink:


Wow.....you guys don't even know each others names!! What kind of group are you?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

One that keeps an eccentric long winded lawyer on hand. One learns to put up with his quirks quite quickly in exchange for the great entertainment and legal advice he provides.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> One that keeps an eccentric long winded lawyer on hand. One learns to put up with his quirks quite quickly in exchange for the great entertainment and legal advice he provides.


We at Zk will have to take your word on that...:loco:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

He also seems to entertain and confuse Shawn. So that is a bonus worth keeping him around for by itself.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> One that keeps an eccentric long winded lawyer on hand. One learns to put up with his quirks quite quickly in exchange for the great entertainment and legal advice he provides.


I'm sorry, but do I know you, sir?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> He also seems to entertain and confuse Shawn. So that is a bonus worth keeping him around for by itself.


At least I'm good for that.

It has been a long 3 days - I pulled carpet, Pergo and vinyl all weekend, and yesterday started putting down engineered Canadian maple. I've got soreness I never knew one could have, and I'd like to sleep for about three days to recover. My mind is spewing rubbish, and I'd like a nice beer, and fat stogie, and a comfy chair. Anywhere.

<I did at least get lots of smoke breaks on the back deck - such a handyman!>


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Wow.....you guys don't even know each others names!! What kind of group are you?


This is not a good sign aninjaforallseasons, but for some reason David's avi says "Derek" to my befeebled brain. Why would I relate Derek and a bare-assed-stick-figured-butt-dryer? I haven't a clue...

But when I find out, I'll post it on a new thread over at NeedlepointForDudes.com.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> He also seems to entertain and confuse Shawn. So that is a bonus worth keeping him around for by itself.


Indeed he does!! :loco:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Wow.....you guys don't even know each others names!! What kind of group are you?


Kind of like the CIA but with looser recruitment standards ...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> This is not a good sign aninjaforallseasons, but for some reason David's avi says "Derek" to my befeebled brain. Why would I relate Derek and a bare-assed-stick-figured-butt-dryer? I haven't a clue...
> 
> But when I find out, I'll post it on a new thread over at NeedlepointForDudes.com.


I am Big Bull not aninjaforallseasons....you really are befeebled aren't you....:loco:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> I am Big Bull not aninjaforallseasons....you really are befeebled aren't you....:loco:


Who?

What?

Oh - I had meant to type "This is not a good sign *for *aninjaforallseasons..." My typos must be bad ones - I misspell one word and Shawn relapses into his usual confusion, and now this.

IPA, please. HURRY!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Who?
> 
> What?


EXACTLY.....you are in no condition to be here......go get some rest!!:loco:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Benny! Where is your DC??? LOL!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Benny! Where is your DC??? LOL!!


Sandz....you'll have it on my lunch break!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet!! Come to think of it this has actually turned out to be kind of a ZK hit.....LOL!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Sweet!! Come to think of it this has actually turned out to be kind of a ZK hit.....LOL!!


Well......what do you expect....they all like dropping bombs!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

airborne (well probably land borne) but either way = enroute:
0310 3490 0001 8663 5250


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

i heart you guys.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> i heart you guys.


But will you still respect us in the morning? Just leave a $20 on the nightstand and we'll call it good.:eyebrows:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Shawn!



Oldmso54 said:


> airborne (well probably land borne) but either way = enroute:
> 0310 3490 0001 8663 5250


----------

